# uae army



## johni89 (Jul 8, 2013)

i want to join uae army or uae police

can any body tell me how i can apply for uae army or uae police, if i am on visit visa in uae.

lane:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

UAE army you need to be Emirati, unless you're a trainer - but they just got rid of most of their expat work force.

Police? Go to police website, look under careers section - apply.


----------



## johni89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> UAE army you need to be Emirati, unless you're a trainer - but they just got rid of most of their expat work force.
> 
> Police? Go to police website, look under careers section - apply.


thanks dear but their police site career section didn't working


----------

